# 'Critical Stop' sound, but no message window



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

My PC has been making the sound which signals a 'critical stop' yet there is no message window that pops up with it to let me know what the critical stop was about. I believe it only happens after my PC has finished it's rebooting process. I cannot figure out what could be wrong. Everything else seems to be working A-OK. Any ideas? 

Can someone help this confused woman? Thanks guys!


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

I think you mean guys and gals, as we are an equal employer if we were paid.

Are you sure it's a 'Critical Stop'? Because
Chord.wav by default is used by many different Windows actions. I suggest you run Dr. Watson which may trap the error, and change the sound for 'Critical Stop' to something unique. To change the sound select Start, Settings, Control Panel, Sounds, and select 'Critical Stop'. To invoke Dr. Watson select Start, Run, enter: DRWATSON, and click OK.

Let us know and good luck. Dan-O 

[This message has been edited by Dan O (edited 11-26-2000).]


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

Hello, Dan-O,
Hope I didn't offend anyone--I use the term 'guys' loosely to refer to everyone. I'm from the south, and here they say "hi ya'll" which I can't stand. I prefer 'guys' instead.









Anyhow, I have already changed the sounds on my PC to my liking, so I know it is indeed a critical stop that is happening. Thanks for the tip on DrWatson--I didn't even know my PC had that! It didn't find anything unusual, and it took a 'snapshot' and I entered my question in the field provided. Maybe they can help?

Does anyone else have any clues as to what is going on with my PC? It's kinda freaky!! Thanks again!!


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

Someone please help me out........

It's driving me nuts not knowing what the critical stop is about. I have ran diagnostics on my PC, and can't find a problem anywhere. But SOMETHING must be wrong to cause a critical stop, right?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

If you post the begin information from Dr. Watson it may give us a clue.


----------



## blackberrybunny (Nov 16, 1999)

Hi Dan-O.
I'm sorry but I really don't understand what you mean about 'begin information.' I looked at Drwatson, but couldn't find what you were asking for. Forgive me, I have never used Drwatson until the other night, and I'm a little ignorant about it. Could you please explain? Thanks.


----------

